# Ordering from Lancaster???



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It's not so much the shipping it brokerage fees. Ask them to use USPS not UPS then you don't pay them.
I have a drop box over the border so only pay domestic shipping.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

If you put the item in your basket and go to checkout it will show shipping options before you pay.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

you will know shipping at check-out but handing/brokerage and duties only be known when it arrives the post office.
which is a lot. so i usually drive to buffalo and pick it up.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently paid about $45 in import fees (customs, brokerage, other bs fees) on a $300 order. Cheaper than driving to Buffalo. 

Also, driving across the border only saves you the fees if you "smuggle" your stuff. If it's something small it's easy, but not worth the drive. If it's something big, like a bow or arrows, it's risky so you'll likely end up paying import fees again but may end up with a note to be searched every time you cross the border on your record. 

So unless you spend 2 days in the states, it's hardly worth driving to just pick up a few items.


----------



## greygrouse (Mar 22, 2012)

USPS Priority is Fast (depending on customs), secure but expensive. Add custom's fees which includes brokerage charge which is approx. $8.50 (2013). And yes, you will pay Canadian sales taxes.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have ordered a couple;e of times over the last few months, each time for about 300 worth of stuff.
I used USPS and shipping, clearance and taxes ran about 45.00 each time(there is no duty on archery equipment). 
Time of transit was 5 days both times and they provide tracking info. All in all very good experience. 

ron


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

try alternativess.com, they are surprisingly quick and form what I have read on various forms most times there are no fees attached. I ordered limbs form them the arrived on time and paid nothing extra, however I was warned against selecting ups for delivery and advised to use royal service and sure enough all went well.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

ronperreault said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have ordered a couple;e of times over the last few months, each time for about 300 worth of stuff.
> I used USPS and shipping, clearance and taxes ran about 45.00 each time(there is no duty on archery equipment).
> ...


That's been my experience as well.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have made several order to LAS in the last few months and have never been dinged for duty or brokerage. 
Guess I just lucked out maybe.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I buy there all the time and they ship usps and I click the cheapest rate. Some times I have to pay taxes most times I don't. If you do get dinged it is your provincial sales tax plus a handling fee around $9. I am expecting an order next week, good place to deal with, I have returned a few things no problem, just call and get a return number first. Cheers Roscoe


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Bigjono said:


> It's not so much the shipping it brokerage fees. Ask them to use USPS not UPS then you don't pay them.
> I have a drop box over the border so only pay domestic shipping.


Do not pay the UPS/Fedex fees
When you buy the stuff online clear them with customs yourself. All you have to pay is the HST or local taxes depending where you are on the declared value of the package. 

When I got my Element I had it shipped all the way to me, UPS charged me 150$ on "clearing fees". I paid them then I called Customer Service and told them I want my money back because it's illegal to tell you you're not allowed to clear your packages yourself. Took some haggling, but as soon as I spoke to a manager all that was left in place were the Gst/Pst and no UPS taxes.

Be informed, ship to your place no issues, just clear your packages yourself.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Lancaster is too expensive, try eders.com, bowhunterssupplystore.com, or eaglearchery.com. Eagle has free shipping on orders over $99, but you want to email them first to make sure they have your item in stock.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

erickatgta said:


> you will know shipping at check-out but handing/brokerage and duties only be known when it arrives the post office.
> which is a lot. so i usually drive to buffalo and pick it up.


That's what I do.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have never even had UPS come up as an option when ordering from Lancaster and I am getting stuff all the time. There is a box for a shipping quote just enter province and postal code, you will get 3 options all USPS just some are faster and more expensive, I click the least expensive, never had a problem. Cheers Roscoe
Go on line and go through the process to check it out, just don't click "submit order" unless you are happy

I just went and checked the order I am waiting for the stuff costs $78.48 ca and the shipping is $11.64 ca, you can convert the order into Canadian funds to see exactly what you are going to pay. That is coming 1st Class international. Cheers Roscoe


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I get a lot of my stuff from Alternative Archery in Britain. Their prices are way better than Lancaster and most Ontario retailers and Royal Mail shipping is cheaper than USPS or UPS. I usually get dinged at the door for HST but no matter where I shop I would have to pay that.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Durhampro said:


> I get a lot of my stuff from Alternative Archery in Britain. Their prices are way better than Lancaster and most Ontario retailers and Royal Mail shipping is cheaper than USPS or UPS. I usually get dinged at the door for HST but no matter where I shop I would have to pay that.


I get dinged with BC tax and handling on about 1 in 5 orders from Lancaster usually the more expensive ones although I got dinged on a $85 order once, there are no brokerage fees with USPS


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Durhampro said:


> I get a lot of my stuff from Alternative Archery in Britain. Their prices are way better than Lancaster and most Ontario retailers and Royal Mail shipping is cheaper than USPS or UPS. I usually get dinged at the door for HST but no matter where I shop I would have to pay that.



Problem with Alternative Archery is it takes weeks to arrive...ok if you're not in any kind of hurry.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I ordered some points from Alternative, used Paypal, and it took 1 week (ordered Sunday night, package arrived the following Monday) and that was during the Christmas rush. $5 shipping for a small packet, no additional charges.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I find Alt really good and pretty cheap. It only takes longer if it's not in stock, otherwise pretty quick.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

skip the UPS/Fedex as much possible....
my story:
back in March 2013 UPS delivered my USA order to my door...I didn't call them (the sender shipping slip was a USPS bill) , they went to customs warehouse and grabbed my box and deliver it to my door hoping for $36 .... for what? brokerage fee?
I didn't want to pay them a cent....I already payed to a US shipper big bucks to my door...
in September UPS started harassing my family I owe them $36.....
in December a Montreal based collecting agency started with their nasty calls saying I have to pay $24 !!! to give them my CC# !!!
well,
let see how far this goes


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

mprus said:


> Problem with Alternative Archery is it takes weeks to arrive...ok if you're not in any kind of hurry.



I have ordered from them on a Friday and received my order on the Monday. Canada Post is usually the problem, Alternative ships next day and Alternatives prices are way better than Lancaster.


----------

